# Cutthroat Broadheads



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

I have a buddy who's a strong trad guy and he swears by them.


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

I am. No kill pics until this fall though.


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

nick060200 said:


> I am. No kill pics until this fall though.


Make sure you post em up nick0. What grain are you running and bevel?


----------



## ACCMan (Aug 7, 2010)

I got the 150 right bevels and have recently been shooting them. I still have some tuning to do but I'm looking forward to whacking hogs with them. I've also go some 1.5" cut German Kenetics coming and those should be interesting.


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

bowhunter.bk85 said:


> Make sure you post em up nick0. What grain are you running and bevel?


same as you, i bought 200gr last year and did some testing, nothing in live game though. i think the cutthroat is one of the toughest heads made. lifetime warranty to boot. cant go wrong if you shoot a 150+ grain head.


----------



## Mauritian (Sep 30, 2014)

I've been shooting the 200gr right bevels for the last year. 4 trips to South Africa with 14 animal killed and a some pigs here at home also. 
I've done a ton of testing and hunting with Cutthroats, they kill very well and are near indestructible. Unless you miss the vitals of course 
Here are a couple pics from the smallest to the biggest I've shot.
To add, Tommy at RMS Gear is a great guy to deal with.


----------



## ACCMan (Aug 7, 2010)

What is the best way you have found to resharpen them?


----------



## Mauritian (Sep 30, 2014)

KME works great for me.


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

ACCMan said:


> What is the best way you have found to resharpen them?


wet stone and leather, i think i use 800 and 1200 grit stone and then leather to finish the edge. if the edge is really dinged up i use a file 1st.


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Nice kills Martian. And I also use the kme broadhead sharpener on mine


----------



## Mauritian (Sep 30, 2014)

Thanks bud.


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

How far did most of the kills go after the shot? All pass thrus?


----------



## Mauritian (Sep 30, 2014)

There is no specific rule. Anywhere from 0(spine) to 300M(Liver/1 lung) also some great blood trails some bad ones( all depends where you hit ).
90% pass throughs. All I know is that with good shot placement they all went down fast and that I don't worry about shoulders or knuckles
with +600 gr and a cutthroat when the shot isn't perfect.


----------



## ACCMan (Aug 7, 2010)

I've tried freehand sharpening and that isn't working and I can usually do that with no problem. I've gone to my Lansky at 25 degrees with diamond stones, still not working. I must be going to have to use a coarse stone then work down to the diamond stones to set the edge initially, and maybe it will be a piece of cake after that. It appears they are very hard.


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

ACCMan said:


> I've tried freehand sharpening and that isn't working and I can usually do that with no problem. I've gone to my Lansky at 25 degrees with diamond stones, still not working. I must be going to have to use a coarse stone then work down to the diamond stones to set the edge initially, and maybe it will be a piece of cake after that. It appears they are very hard.


These heads are very hard. They are rockwell 55 i believe. I run them on the kme broadhead sharpener and it works great


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

I bought a KME during my long run with trad archery, but have not used it in a few years. If someone is looking for one, shoot me a pm and we can figure something out.


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Those r not cheap do you have it in the classifieds?


----------



## Daave (Jul 22, 2005)

$45 for three is pretty spendy, but some guys pay that for rage heads so there ya go. I will stick with my cheap zwickys...


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

What kind of guarantee do the zwickee's have?


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

And if ur gonna compare these to a rage head I've never even heard of a guarantee with any rage head. These bend of break for any reason they are replaced no questions asked


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

I have been shooting the 150's for a few weeks now. They fly well and as far as I can tell they are quiet in flight. I have only shot them out to 45 yards and they grouped well at that distance. You can see the rotational effect of the single bevel when you pull them from a target. There is a burr on the edge when they are new. Like the VPA the idea is that you will practice with them on the arrow you will hunt with and then sharpen them. Mine sharpened quickly and easily on a flat diamond stone and I am not great at sharpening anything. I will use them on some hogs this summer and expect that they will perform well.


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Adamsdjr said:


> I have been shooting the 150's for a few weeks now. They fly well and as far as I can tell they are quiet in flight. I have only shot them out to 45 yards and they grouped well at that distance. You can see the rotational effect of the single bevel when you pull them from a target. There is a burr on the edge when they are new. Like the VPA the idea is that you will practice with them on the arrow you will hunt with and then sharpen them. Mine sharpened quickly and easily on a flat diamond stone and I am not great at sharpening anything. I will use them on some hogs this summer and expect that they will perform well.


Please post some damage pics when you shoot those hogs!


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

dbow said:


> $45 for three is pretty spendy, but some guys pay that for rage heads so there ya go. I will stick with my cheap zwickys...


you can get 3 stingers or buzzcuts in 150gr for $26 tyd from broadheadquarters. a better investment IMO, and just as tough as the zwickey heads. you cant compare zwickey with cutthroat they are on a whole different level. i've semi tortured tested these heads and they just keep spinning straight. shot into a stone wall from a 67lbs prodigy @ 29". rampage arrow. trashed my arrow. dinged my head that i touched with a file and had it back to shaving hair and spinning true. it will be in my quiver this fall. these have a lifetime warranty just like magnus no questions asked. as long as you dont loose your arrow buy 6 heads and never worry about buying anymore.


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

I've personally seen similar results with the 200 gr shot into a concrete block. Didn't bend at all just resharpened it and it was good to go. These heads seem to be dang near indestructible


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

bowhunter.bk85 said:


> Those r not cheap do you have it in the classifieds?


If you were referring to the KME, I do not have it listed. It just came up in the conversation and prompted me to consider it just lying inactive in my archery cave.


----------



## BiggA (Jun 20, 2008)

Clum's a great guys. I have barely met them and they have bent over backwards to answer any question I have had...

http://cutthroatbroadheads.com/


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Alaska at heart said:


> If you were referring to the KME, I do not have it listed. It just came up in the conversation and prompted me to consider it just lying inactive in my archery cave.


Yes I was referring to your kme sharpener. Is it the older version or the new one?


----------



## Sight Window (Jan 14, 2014)

Wow- they look great. I am a firm believer in German Kenetics but if I switch I might try these.

Do they come sharp or do they need to be sharpened?


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Sight Window said:


> Wow- they look great. I am a firm believer in German Kenetics but if I switch I might try these.
> 
> Do they come sharp or do they need to be sharpened?


They come sharpened to a burr. They need honed a little bit


----------



## bbell220 (Jul 19, 2013)

I really like the look of these but the price is pretty spendy. Right now I am shooting Magnus 1 and Simmons interceptors. Probably stick with these for now. But the cutthroats look sweet


----------



## ACCMan (Aug 7, 2010)

I spent time sharpening yesterday and found them to be very, very hard. I don't have a KME, but have a Lansky and that was very slow. I went old school with a file and strop and got the head rolling the hair off my arm, but it was slow. I haven't used a KME but really believe it may be the way to go. This is some really great carbon steel that should hold a fantastic edge once you get it where you want it.


----------



## Sight Window (Jan 14, 2014)

bowhunter.bk85 said:


> They come sharpened to a burr. They need honed a little bit


Thanks but I don't have the time or skill to get a broad head nearly as sharp as I can buy one that comes extremely sharp.


----------



## Mauritian (Sep 30, 2014)

Sight Window said:


> Thanks but I don't have the time or skill to get a broad head nearly as sharp as I can buy one that comes extremely sharp.


GK's are great heads and come razor sharp, but you still have to sharpen them after shooting something. 
Single bevels are also a lot simpler and quicker to strop than double bevels.


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm done turkey hunting so I'm tuning my bow to these heads now. I'm gonna take them out to 90 yds and see how they group in relation to my field tips. I'll k ow by next week


----------



## Mauritian (Sep 30, 2014)

Nick,
I managed some nice groups out to 65yds in some pretty good crosswinds. The CT's fly great and the heavier arrows help a bunch also.


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

Here is my 1st 40yds group. The orange nock is my cutthroat.










I went out to 70 and the cutthroat hit about 5 inches low compared to field points but then I went inside and weighed my arrows and sure enough the cutthroat arrow was 10 grains heavier compared to my filed tip arrows. So I'm gonna play with it a bit more to match the weights better


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

Mauritian said:


> I've been shooting the 200gr right bevels for the last year. 4 trips to South Africa with 14 animal killed and a some pigs here at home also.
> I've done a ton of testing and hunting with Cutthroats, they kill very well and are near indestructible. Unless you miss the vitals of course
> Here are a couple pics from the smallest to the biggest I've shot.
> To add, Tommy at RMS Gear is a great guy to deal with.


Nice critters


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

I have had good results with broadhead flight as well


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

white nock is broadhead at 40yds


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Hoping to go on a hunt in a couple months. There is a local guide service near me that have ram and hog to hunt, so hopefully i will get to stick something with a cutthroat before deer season rolls in!


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

Was able to do some tuning and take some shots out at 80yds 









My sight tape is off at the moment. Just coming from a turkey arrow tune. But I'm impressed with these heads. It's gonna be my go to head for a while. Top left arrow is the cutthroat.


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

That is a pretty nice group for 80 yds with broadhead and field point.


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

So did anyone kill this year using the cutthroat? I was down south working for the best part of the season and didn't get to hunt. I only have about 23 days left to try and kill a deer with the cutthroat then our season is done for the yr. If you killed with the cutthroat please post up some pics and damage pics if you have them


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Nobody killed with the cutthroat this year?


----------



## mathews8pt (Jan 5, 2010)

My buddy killed a really nice buck with one out of his longbow. Not a great blood trail but the deer went 40 yards.

Im out when i can with my recurve to try and draw blood with one as well. 

He was using glue on's for a total point weight of 275gr with the adapter and i have 250 gr screw ons.


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm running the 150's with a 92 grain insert on the vap 350's. total arrow weight 466 with 242 grains up front


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

unfortunately i have not killed any with the cutthroat. i was shooting these all summer then got a wild hair to try some VPA 3 blades and killed 2 deer with those. now im running exclusively the cutthroat until the end of the season which is the end of JAN. so i should have some kill pics here shortly.


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

VPA makes them, so rest assured they are well made.


----------



## plecavalier (Jan 10, 2008)

I plan on using them next year. Spoke with Tommy who was very accommodating. Answered all my Q's and then some. Building a new heavier arrow for next year and that's my one and only choice up front.

FWIW I think the general consensus with 2-blade single bevel heads like these is there isn't a huge blood trail but the game don't go far enough to need one  I had one guy that's been using them for a while(discussed in another thread) state that his experience on almost every shot was that the heads do through SO easily that the game doesn't' even realize it was shot so they jsut stand there until they fall over. Now that's my kind of kill!


----------



## mathews8pt (Jan 5, 2010)

bowhunter.bk85 said:


> I'm running the 150's with a 92 grain insert on the vap 350's. total arrow weight 466 with 242 grains up front


We are are both running micro diameters as well. Gold tips for my buddy that weigh in the low 600s and I shoot Deep impacts that are around 560grains.


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

mathews8pt said:


> We are are both running micro diameters as well. Gold tips for my buddy that weigh in the low 600s and I shoot Deep impacts that are around 560grains.


Dang! what kind of speed are you getting at those weights? i am thinking about bumping up the 300's with a 250 grain fp that would put me around 579 grain but slow me down to around 238 fps. I would run the 250 grain cutthroat on it


----------



## mathews8pt (Jan 5, 2010)

bowhunter.bk85 said:


> Dang! what kind of speed are you getting at those weights? i am thinking about bumping up the 300's with a 250 grain fp that would put me around 579 grain but slow me down to around 238 fps. I would run the 250 grain cutthroat on it


We both shoot trad bows, so like 160s-180fps. Lol. 

Wasn't able to get on a doe this last weekend to try them out but still at it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

Shot a buck with them the other day at about 23 yards. 543 grain arrow at 272. Slight quartering away, through the ribs on entry and out the shoulder on exit. He went less than 40 yards, obvious blood trail though I saw him fall. Touched the head up and it is back in the quiver. They fly right with field points out to 50 yards which is as far as I have shot them.


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

So I was able to put 2 deer down tonight with these. And well they worked perfect and are still in one piece ready to be sharpened and cleaned up. Unfortunately there was really no blood trail. Double lung on both. The hole was just a twisted slice. A bit larger than a 2 blade double bevel. They performed basically like I thought they would. Both deer ran no further than 30 yds from POI. 









Once I start butchering I'll post some better pics of the holes.


----------



## plecavalier (Jan 10, 2008)

Good info! Looking forward to using the 150's next year.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

Looks like you guys really knocked them dead...


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

Just a typical 2 blade hole. I didn't hit any bone so really nothing more to show. 

Like I said really no blood trail but both deer ran less than 30 yds. 

If I was hunting really thick stuff I might consider a 3 or 4 blade. Just to have a bit more blood on the ground.


----------



## TimmyZ7 (Aug 11, 2010)

Good job slaying them. Unfortunately, small holes from small two blades tend not to allow much blood to hit the ground. With open terrain there's not so much an issue when being able to watch the direction they flee. However, in thick stuff you could lose visibility quick and that's where a blood trail is really needed, especially with unintended shot placement. For whitetail all of the greater benefits of the steel and what not are never really tested considering their bones aren't so hard to break. I'm always intrigued by new designs but sometimes we just spend more money on similar outcomes when investing into the reinvented wheel


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

nick060200 said:


> Just a typical 2 blade hole. I didn't hit any bone so really nothing more to show.
> 
> Like I said really no blood trail but both deer ran less than 30 yds.
> 
> If I was hunting really thick stuff I might consider a 3 or 4 blade. Just to have a bit more blood on the ground.


Not too hard to grid search 40 yards though! Nice job!


----------



## plecavalier (Jan 10, 2008)

I agree. Even in thick stuff a 40 (even 100) yard radius is nothing. I'll take that over a 1 mile bloodtrail any day.


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

nick060200 said:


> Was able to do some tuning and take some shots out at 80yds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the way to practice and know you have confidence in your shooting. Truck , grill, and house behind the target. In fact that would be a great way to see all these guys that feel confident shooting game at 100 yards. Strap the target to the grill of there truck, back off a 100 yards and shoot a couple dozen arrows.


----------



## HbDane (Sep 13, 2013)

Doesn't cutthroat or RMS offer a resharpen for $2/head? That plus they're lifetime replacement for damaged heads is reason enough for me to try them. I'm planning on getting the 200gn and bumping my total arrow weight to 600-650. My seasons over so I'm in experimental mode.


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

HbDane said:


> Doesn't cutthroat or RMS offer a resharpen for $2/head? That plus they're lifetime replacement for damaged heads is reason enough for me to try them. I'm planning on getting the 200gn and bumping my total arrow weight to 600-650. My seasons over so I'm in experimental mode.


Yeah they do. I think I'm gonna send a few in. I can say these things are just stupid sharp once stropped out of the package. And they hold an edge better than any other head I have personally tried. I do think I'm gonna stick with them. I really have no complaints.


----------



## Mauritian (Sep 30, 2014)

I've gota couple dozen 200gr. With my KME, i've got a lifetime supply.

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## crussell762 (Feb 7, 2018)

Does anyone have any experience using the cutthroat 125? A guy at the bow shop recommended them for my wife. We are going to South Africa for plains game hunt in June. He also recommended a heavier spine so we bought some 400 spine arrows (she was shooting a 500 arrow). She is shooting the Bowtech Eva Shockey at 55 lbs and a 25 inch arrow. Any thoughts are welcome.


----------



## Bowhuntfanatic (May 6, 2018)

I want to shoot the 250 grain cutthroat from a 70lb elite energy 35 with 27.5 draw. Considering 25 grain stainless inserts and ballistic collars about 15 grain. Looking to build an arrow in 600-650 grain range. 

I'm considering 200 spine gold tip kinetic arrows at 11.8 grn per inch. 

Will the spine be ok?


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

Bowhuntfanatic said:


> I want to shoot the 250 grain cutthroat from a 70lb elite energy 35 with 27.5 draw. Considering 25 grain stainless inserts and ballistic collars about 15 grain. Looking to build an arrow in 600-650 grain range.
> 
> I'm considering 200 spine gold tip kinetic arrows at 11.8 grn per inch.
> 
> Will the spine be ok?


I will be pushing the limits on 300 spine arrows out of a synergy [email protected] 100gr inserts installed....going to see how screw in some 200, 225, and 250gr points in them and see what bareshafts do

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------

